# Transporting of tripod/monopod (overseas travel)



## Mr Bean (Aug 7, 2013)

Hi,

I've booked in for a photography workshop in Canada, early next March, and I'm planning on taking my Gitzo GT2541 tripod and Gitzo GM2541 monopod. Since they are both carbon fiber, I'm aware of the fact that such materials, while strong, can be affected by side impacts or crushing.

So my question is, any ideas on how to protect these things from the brutalities of a long flight (baggage handlers, other baggage, etc)?

To add to the complications, I tend to travel with a large backpack, and on this occasion, snow skis and boots, since our ski season in Oz is a little ordinary at the moment 

The backpack is easier for me to carry, when juggling 2-3 bags by myself. And, I do have a heavy zip bag that I place the backpack into for travel (to save the straps from getting caught up and cut by the airlines).

Thanks,

Mr Bean


----------



## Jim Saunders (Aug 8, 2013)

For the tripod I'd take the legs off of the center casting; That will make them a little more damage tolerant and perhaps easier to pack too. After that maybe roll them in bubble wrap and put them either in your carry-on if they'll fit or between the ribs of your suitcase. Stuffing them into the smallest piece of PVC pipe that works is an option too if you can afford the space.

Jim


----------



## JPAZ (Aug 8, 2013)

Can you wrap your tripod and monopod well and place in into whatever you are using to transport your skis?


----------



## Mr Bean (Aug 8, 2013)

Jim Saunders said:


> For the tripod I'd take the legs off of the center casting; That will make them a little more damage tolerant and perhaps easier to pack too. After that maybe roll them in bubble wrap and put them either in your carry-on if they'll fit or between the ribs of your suitcase. Stuffing them into the smallest piece of PVC pipe that works is an option too if you can afford the space.
> 
> Jim


Thanks Jim. 

>>Stuffing them into the smallest piece of PVC pipe that works is an option too if you can afford the space.
Actually, that's a great idea. I can fashion the PVC pipe (with end-caps) to strap onto the side of my backpack, then put the whole thing into the zip up bag I use when flying. At the destination, I usually take the backpack out of the zip bag, roll up the zip bag and attach it to the backpack, and off I go.

The PVC pipe will take the knocks, rather than the tripod 



JPAZ said:


> Can you wrap your tripod and monopod well and place in into whatever you are using to transport your skis?


Thanks JPAZ.
As Jim has suggested, the PVC pipe approach, I'll go for, but yes, I could place the monopod in a PVC pipe, in the ski bag and the tripod in with the backpack.

Thanks folks. I don't know why I didn't think of the PVC pipe idea


----------



## Pi (Aug 8, 2013)

Just put the tripod in the checked bag and make sure it has some clothes around. I have done this dozens of times, no problem.


----------



## kaihp (Aug 8, 2013)

Pi said:


> Just put the tripod in the checked bag and make sure it has some clothes around. I have done this dozens of times, no problem.



+1, but I have a Rimowa aluminum-alloy suitcase, which takes the bumps.


----------



## Pi (Aug 8, 2013)

kaihp said:


> Pi said:
> 
> 
> > Just put the tripod in the checked bag and make sure it has some clothes around. I have done this dozens of times, no problem.
> ...



I use cheap Walmart ones, which I change often, and my tripod is CF. The only marks on the tripod are the ones I put there myself!


----------



## SPL (Aug 8, 2013)

Hello,

I just took a trip to Ireland. I carried on all my camera/lens gear, but also carried on my travel ball head (a RRS BH-30). I then place my RRS CF tripod in my check through suitcase. I wrapped the tripod with several layers of my clothes and place it in the center of the suitcase with the rest of my clothes around, beneath and on top of it. I was a bit worried, but had no problems. Just my recent travel experience….


----------



## Don Haines (Aug 8, 2013)

If you are going to place the tripod inside a pipe, it might be a good idea to have your luggage hand-searched when you check in. A lot of luggage is x-rayed now, and if they see something strange looking it can mean delays, or worse. (in reality, the worst thing that will happen is that they call you to baggage to open the case before they load it) Making your tripod look like a pipe-bomb could be exciting...

I have been wrapping clothes around my tripod when I fly. Never had a problem.


----------



## Don Haines (Aug 8, 2013)

Mr Bean said:


> So my question is, any ideas on how to protect these things from the brutalities of a long flight (baggage handlers, other baggage, etc)?
> 
> To add to the complications, I tend to travel with a large backpack, and on this occasion, snow skis and boots, since our ski season in Oz is a little ordinary at the moment
> 
> The backpack is easier for me to carry, when juggling 2-3 bags by myself. And, I do have a heavy zip bag that I place the backpack into for travel (to save the straps from getting caught up and cut by the airlines).



In Canada, if you are getting onto a flight with a backpack, you can get a free heavy-duty plastic bag for the backpack when you check in at the airport... just be carefull not to place a metal waterbottle that could get confused with a camping stove fuel bottle in it.... I got called back to baggage for that one  If you go the plastic bag route (as opposed to stuffing it into a duffle bag) you transform it from "just another piece of luggage" to "awkward baggage" and save it from being at the bottom of a pile.

Items like skies and poles are usually loaded last... awkward items do not stack well so they get put the on top of the stuff in the baggage compartment so they are less likely to get damaged than a suitcase that has lost of stuff stacked on top.

And have fun!!!!


----------



## Mr Bean (Aug 9, 2013)

Thanks for the replies. The heads on both the tripod and monopod are RRS gear, which I'll remove and carry onboard. I'll probably try out the PVC tube approach, as I'll be carrying my ski boots in the bottom of the back pack and it'll be tricky to put the gear in the pack. Besides, on my way out of the US, ski boots are a handy place to put a couple of bottle of fine Californian red wine 

But, in future travels, I'll probably try the "....in the bag with clothing" approach


----------



## scotty512 (Aug 9, 2013)

if it hasnt been pointed out before be careful having a tripod in carry-on luggage as when I did this in argentina / brazil they considered the legs to be dangerous cargo and had to be check in luggage which caused some problems - i would recommend check in the tripod in, either in the bag or bubble wrapped to death


----------



## DFM (Aug 9, 2013)

There's a particular issue with ball-heads in checked luggage for some countries - if the X-ray shows a dense spherical object with a lump sticking out the side, the hamsters behind the carousels tend to think of Wile-E-Coyote's ACME bombs and will open your bag to investigate _without_ contacting you first. For a colleague who flew through Berlin last month, that resulted in a nice letter inside the case to say it had been "checked and found to be safe", and a drill hole in the ball-head.

*Always* go through the special baggage channel so you can be on hand if they break out the power tools :


----------



## gferdinandsen (Aug 9, 2013)

Pi said:


> Just put the tripod in the checked bag and make sure it has some clothes around. I have done this dozens of times, no problem.



+1 Done it dozens of times, no damage ever


----------



## motorhead (Aug 9, 2013)

I simply place my tripod and monopod into the centre of my clothing when packing my case, the idea is to cushion any impact the case takes. That's the complete items, ballheads and all.


----------



## sanj (Aug 9, 2013)

Pi said:


> Just put the tripod in the checked bag and make sure it has some clothes around. I have done this dozens of times, no problem.



4 times a year for last many years. No issues.


----------

